# How about rose hips?



## arby2774 (Aug 8, 2011)

I give my torts rose petals but never considered trying the hips. Has anyone tried? Did it go over well?


----------



## TortieLuver (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, you can use rose hips. Many people give those along with other items and grind up in a coffee bean grinder and give once a week. It's supposed to help aid in liver function.


----------



## arby2774 (Aug 8, 2011)

I will give it a try, thank you!


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 8, 2011)

Actually, the hips, calyx, and similar parts of a lot of plants are much more nutritious than the flowers.


----------



## coreyc (Aug 8, 2011)

What are the hips' ???????????


----------



## arby2774 (Aug 8, 2011)

Corey, the hips are that bulb thingie left there after the petals fall off. Roses are from the family roseasce, the same family as apples and blueberries. The hip is the fruit of the rose and many humans eat them and make tea from them.


----------



## ascott (Aug 8, 2011)

I feed the entire flower/hip and a tiny piece of the stem (ever so slight, just enough to hold with ones finger tips, oh say like if you were holding it for them so as not to get the fingers nipped  )


----------



## coreyc (Aug 9, 2011)

arby2774 said:


> Corey, the hips are that bulb thingie left there after the petals fall off. Roses are from the family roseasce, the same family as apples and blueberries. The hip is the fruit of the rose and many humans eat them and make tea from them.



That's what I thought the part I've been throwing away :shy:


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 9, 2011)

From what I have read a little about herbal remedies, and rose hips are considered to produce spontaneous abortion in mammals, would this have any effect on reptiles? turtles? Obviously, I do not mean turtle miscarriage, etc, but poisoning or negative hormonal responses, reproductive issues perhaps? 

"Most emmenagogues are not strong enough to cause an abortion; however, .... Studies in both animals and humans show that pulegone, a main ingredient in ... broccoli, Brussels sprouts, rose hips, black currants and other berries..." http://www.choicetolivewith.com/page14.html


----------



## ascott (Aug 10, 2011)

I have researched a number of plants "potential side affects" and this is something I have seen before (like four oclocks) and I suppose you will have to research enough items and articles to select which you feel comfortable with....I usually wont plant something I am not comfortable with....I did plant four oclocks in three of my guys yards without realizing that the four oclocks are fine EXCEPT for one type...apparently the seed can be toxic....well I went to look at the seed packs and the technical name part was torn clear off....sooooooo I have no way of knowing yet which one I planted...I am on watch for them to bloom...there is a visual difference of the not so great one....this species also has that forced abort symptom as well...while I don't have any females I still want to make sure I don't have bad stuff for my guys....however along with the less desirable affects there are good uses for the plant...so yup will likely have to plant what you are comfortable with.....


----------

